# aszta



## NagyKiss

Íme egy videó, amelyben Sanya azt mondja, hogy "Aszta!".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1Z7a3nzvGo

Az mi az?


----------



## Zsanna

Több meglepetést kifejező felkiáltás kezdődik így (Azt a ...!*, ami kiejtésben lesz "aszta"), ezért ha már csak az elejét mondja az ember, a hallgató akkor is tudja, hogy mire vonatkozik. A filmen egyébként elég szarkasztikusan hangzik mindez, tehát Sanya nincs őszintén megilletődve szerintem.

*Pl. Azt a hétszázát!/Azt a mindenit! (és még sorolhatnánk, de itt nem sorolhatjuk).


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> ...  Azt a mindenit! ...


Például ebben a kontextusban: "_Azt a_ mindenit! Már megint lekéstem a vonatot." In English it could be something like "Gosh! I've missed the train again" (I'm not sure enough about my English translation, so correct me if you think so). 

As Zsanna has said, this "azt a" can introduce many (often untranslatable) expressions, even invented _ad hoc_, including some vulgar ones. For curiosity, an almost "poetic" example (not vulgar): _Azt a hét fán fütyülős rézangyalát !_

P.S. Sorry, most veszem észre, hogy valahogy automatikusan áttértem az angolra  ...


----------



## NagyKiss

Világos, köszi szépen!

P.S.  "_Azt a hét fán fütyülős rézangyalát" - uff, ebben a mondatban, a "__fütyülős rézangyalát"-t nem értem, sem találtam ezeket a szavakat semmilyen szótárban
Egyébként annyira jól nem tudok magyarul (valószínűleg most már jöttél rá), csak orosz vagyok
Szóval ez jó, hogy angolra tértél át_


----------



## Zsanna

Your Hungarian is getting perfect! 
I just continue in English to give you the translation. 
Although it doesn't mean anything in Hungarian, but it is a set term (not a free creation), so it goes as it is. 
... _hét fán fütyülő rézangyalát_ is (literally) his/her copper angel (in acccusative) whistling on seven trees.

_Azt a_... could be translated (literally) as "That" (= demonstrative pronoun)... even though there must be a reason why the nouns following it are in the accusative. A verb may be missing. (It could be a naughty one, as it happens so often when we get emotional...)


----------



## NagyKiss

Nagyon érdekes, köszönöm!


----------



## franknagy

We use "aszta" as a mild childen's scolding :_ "Aszta-paszta, cipőpaszta, _vedd már föl a papucsodat_!" _
[_That paste - shoe-shining paste_, take on your slippers yet.]
Mild swearing in case on an unpleasant event: _"Azt a leborult szivarvégét! _Már megint ellopták az autómat._"_
[That prostated cigar-end. My car has been stolen once again.]

On the other hand, many coarse scoldings mentioning mother, genitals, the seven sacraments) can be introduced by _"Azt a jó büdös ..."_. 
[That good smelly...]


----------



## Zsanna

Sorry, I think the expression with "rézangyal" needs correcting. 
It really goes as: Azt a _fűzfán_ fütyülő rézangyalát!" (The copper angel whistles really on a _willow_ tree.)
See more about its origins here (in Hungarian).

And to colour further this theme, you can read quite good explanations with plenty of examples here. Although I was surprised to read that these "Azt a..."-beginning exclamations were grouped together with the "istenkáromló" swear words (around the topic of god). I don't think they are.


----------



## francisgranada

> Azt a _fűzfán_ fütyülő rézangyalát!


My folk etymology was that the _statue of an angel_ with some musical instrument was used - instead of the name of God or the Saints/Angels - to make the expression not offending, but rather humorous. I know the version with "hét fán" from my childhood, however I never knew what "hét fa" really was (I imagined some kind of harmonica/mouth-organ ).


----------

